Ask HN: What new dishes have you cooked during shelter-in-place? - rwoll
======
byoung2
Too many to count...I joined a FB group called Quarantine Culinary where
people share amazing dishes they've cooked at home, often with limited
supplies or ingredients. I bought a new griddle and I have been experimenting
a lot on that. I am particularly proud of the Mongolian BBQ I have made on it.

